# The Failed Foster(er)... I am now one.



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

I ended up having to do background checks and transports when I was volunteering at a rescue, because every one that I took in I kept! LOL! Welcome to the failed foster club, and congrats on the new addition, your dogs are gorgeous.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YEA! !!!! What a good looking trio.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So glad he gets to stay, you're crew looks like mine now..LOL

I love my 2 Golden's and the one lab in the mix.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations of becoming a failed foster. They make a fine looking trio. Kind of like a negative image of an Oreo cookie.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

yahoo!! another lab + 2!! 

you have one beautiful lab


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks... as do you! Got the backwards oreo going on in your picture too! :bowl:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL..need to get one of those Oreo pictures


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a beautiful trio!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I was thinking an inside out Oreo cookie too! So sweet. All your furkids are so pretty.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations on failing! What a beautiful trio! 

I almost failed as a foster mom with a wonderful older gentleman (an Aussie mix) this Summer, but a GREAT family showed up and I knew I had to let him go.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congrats on being a failed foster. You have a beautiful group of pups.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Congrats on the new addition. They are all just BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Congratulations on failing!!!! I have 3 times and am very proud of it.......


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

nothing better than a failed foster, they look adorable together


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

What lovely dogs - and great pictures! Congratulations!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Welcome Home Tyson!!


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

What a great looking crew! Tyson is one lucky dog.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yee-ha! Sorry, I couldn't help myself!!! I love Black Labs and all Black dogs. I often wonder why so many people will not adopt them. H. this is wonderful news for ALL of you! He'll do you both proud...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He rounds out your pack beautifully! Congratulations.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What a lucky pup!
Gorgeous pictures.....the vertical shot is simply beautiful....


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a picture! They look like a retriever calender, and like they belong together. I love having three.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Congradts on your new baby.He is so handsome and Oreo trio looking great.Is he good on diving too? Failed foster-Yeah!!!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome to the failed foster club !!! I am sure Tyson is a great addition to your household.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Olik.... no diving for Ty yet, he's not even big into swimming! He's the official landlubber and cheerleader for now.

We're working on it, trust me!


Kimm.... I often wonder the same thing. I agree with you and think that black dogs are gorgeous. I was reading about the "big black dog syndrome" last night actually....
http://www.petroglyphsnm.org/bigblackdog.html


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

:greenboun:jamming::banana::rockon:

Hooray! 
Wonderful news! 
Best wishes!!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Congratulations foster flunky! I can't see how you could not fail...what a beautiful group of dogs you have.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

How Gorgeous are they! and how in the world did you get them to pose like that? I think I would have failed with that one too.. Just too sweet. I love the inverted Oreo look, also.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!

Oh that black and white pic is stunning, acutally all your pics are gorgeous!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35922&d=1223171310

hahahaha! I just noticed the drool! Tasty treat keeping their attention?


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Those are really great pictures  Handsome crew you have..


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

You have three great looking dogs. Very nice photos as well-they are super sharp!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I guess I don't know how anyone could be a successful Foster from the looks of Mr.Tyson.. Bless you!!!! You have a great looking pack


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Way2Go!!!!!!!!!!! That boy looks RIGHT where he ought to be!!!!!


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

It's hard to give one up, we just about adopted our foster pup too, but I wasn't sure about it , but Forrest found a great home with kids to play with, he seems to be very happy. Now I have my own pup to take care of , after losing my Skipper in April, and we have a 4 yr old rescue dal/lab mix and they get along great. 

I just love all the photos, you have a great looking family there !


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

We've only ever been close to keep one other one. I really try to never allow myself to become too attached and always view them as belonging to someone else... I just tell myself that I haven't met the person yet. Ty was hard to do that with though... he's just a great guy. I feel privileged to be able to have him! But now no matter how much I fall in love or how great the dog is... three is the limit!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Congratulations on your new addition! I love all of your pictures, but that last picture of Tyson is wonderful. He actually looks like he is smiling!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oh my what stunning pictures. I just love failed fosters. LOL


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks Hooch... glad to have you back!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

your pictures amaze me - - all three are posers!


----------

